# Duckfoot nails - yay or nay?



## Tyari (Aug 13, 2012)

Check these out:









What do you guys think? I think they are the ugliest things I've ever seen.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 13, 2012)

Gross! Absolutely not and the second photo looks like candy corn gone bad lol.  I like candy corn and can't insult it...looks like those birdies used in badminton or whatever that game is!


----------



## OiiO (Aug 13, 2012)

Looks like a bunch of flattened badminton shuttlecocks plastered onto the nails... disastrous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## diana16 (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow, i have no idea who would wear these!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i hate it


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like a bunch of flattened badminton shuttlecocks plastered onto the nails... disastrous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Exactly!! LOL...


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Aug 13, 2012)

I hope this trend burns out quickly, just seems silly to me. How do they do everyday things with talons like that.


----------



## ladygrey (Aug 13, 2012)

This is ridiculous! How can you do anything in those? Seriously. Seems like it would hinder just about everything.


----------



## LyndaV (Aug 13, 2012)

My nails grow naturally into a very slightly flared out shape at the ends and I am constantly "narrowing" them by filing in the sides...for fear that they will look like duck nails.  My worst nightmare!!  Seriously looking at duck nails makes me slightly nauseous


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 13, 2012)

Bwahahaha funniest nail style I've seen in awhile. No way. I'd be slicing and dicing my way through my day if I had those on. Holy moley!


----------



## Annelle (Aug 13, 2012)

yeah, my nails, albeit flimsy, tend to grow long, and when they get maybe a 3mm-5mm past the end of my nail, they start to get in the way and I am forced to trim them down.  (If I'm looking at my hands, palm side towards me, I like to see just a tiny sliver of nail past the edge of my fingers)

Also, I rub my eyes a lot either due to dryness or itchiness.  I think I'd poke my eye out if I had those. omg pain just thinking about it.  I don't wear contacts anymore, but omg I can't even imagine how to go about inserting/removing those with duck nails lol


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautiijunkii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Check these out:
> 
> ...









   I've been waiting to find somewhere to stick that one in lol and this fits!


----------



## DBGenevieve (Aug 14, 2012)

UGHHH. I need to wash my eyes now.


----------



## Tyari (Aug 15, 2012)

Interesting, isn't it? Crazy the trends people follow. I don't even know how the hell some of these trends start! These nails just scream NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tyari (Aug 15, 2012)

It sure does!



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautiijunkii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Interesting, isn't it? Crazy the trends people follow. I don't even know how the hell some of these trends start! These nails just scream NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 I'm in the same boat and really don't understand how some trends get momentum...I think some people forget that trends don't always equal good style lol.


----------



## OiiO (Aug 15, 2012)

I still don't know how the heck did planking manage to become a trend.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Aug 16, 2012)

Absolute nay. I don't understand this "trend" at all...!


----------



## Marj B (Sep 9, 2012)

Oh my, that's about as weird as it can get! Nails that look like funnels, or flattened tubes! I don't like the idea of calling them duck feet cuz duck feet don't look that bad!! It gives ducks a bad name.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 10, 2012)

But why??? How does someone even think of doing that? They look like those little slushie scoops attached on the ends of straws you get when you buy icees!



> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my, that's about as weird as it can get! Nails that look like funnels, or flattened tubes! I don't like the idea of calling them duck feet cuz duck feet don't look that bad!! It gives ducks a bad name.


 I agree - my pet duck, Nicky, would probably stick her bill up, turn around, and waddle off in disgust if she knew those nails were named after her brethren!


----------



## leah970 (Sep 10, 2012)

this cant be american or canadian ideas.... what country came up with this crazy idea? 

An absolute NAY!! lol


----------



## Sparkalisha (Sep 10, 2012)

NO. Just.. ..just no. Ugh.


----------



## goldenshimmer (Sep 11, 2012)

nay nay nay!


----------



## SashaUnlimited (Sep 11, 2012)

Definitely Nay! looks creepy


----------



## Amarah (Sep 11, 2012)

They are so ugly. I hate it when people blindly follow 'the trend'... what ever happened to doing something that suits you!!


----------



## greenapril (Sep 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like a bunch of flattened badminton shuttlecocks plastered onto the nails... disastrous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 nope.  it looks pretty strange. I agree it does look like that.


----------



## MauveMaven (Sep 12, 2012)

NAY! Nail art has officially jumped the shark with these things.


----------



## astokes (Sep 12, 2012)

Nay!

These look like they could be used to ice/decorate cakes. Or for painting spatulas! Eek!


----------



## prettynatural (Sep 19, 2012)

LOL. Maybe in a movie if they were required. But realistically I don't think so. Hmmm but the color is nice!


----------

